# Spazzy behavior?



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but I'm new to owning rats and I just want to be sure I'm not freaking Chloe out when I do this...

But when I "skitter" my hand past her, like, take my fingers and wiggle them all around her, she gets REALLY excited and starts hopping around, dashing around my hand, burrowing under the bedding (she even picks it up and flings it sometimes), or starts running in and out of her house. If I pounce her with my hand, she rolls over on her back and starts licking/nibbling my fingers. Sometimes, she pounces my hand and licks/nibbles.

I'm fairly confident she's just playing/bonding with me, but I want to be sure that I'm not doing anything to scare her or freak her out. I think if I really was scaring her, she'd let me know with something harder than a nibble, but still. I just wanted to see if anyone else's rat(s) do this.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She is playing...handwrestling to be exact,

My dilbert did that a lot as a baby and still does now 
http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/?action=view&current=DSCF2349AVI.flv


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> She is playing...handwrestling to be exact,
> 
> My dilbert did that a lot as a baby and still does now
> http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/?action=viewÂ¤t=DSCF2349AVI.flv


Aww. That was adorable.  That's exactly what Chloe does, only faster... lol.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Ha that was so CUTE, I love the bit where he came out from behind the pillow and got a bit confused, then you wiggled your fingers and he realised you were still there. How silly and lovely!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww. My boy Lich does that too.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

What a cute video! I feel I'm missing out not having any boys. My girls will play this game for about 15 seconds, then run off to the next thing. They're just so hyper.


----------

